# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kulkumuotojen rinnakkaiskäyttö - tutkimus

## Mikko Laaksonen

JOTU - ohjelmassa (www.jotu.fi) on ilmestynyt erittäin kiinnostava Linea Konsultit Oy:n laatima "Kulkumuotojen rinnakkaiskäyttö" - tutkimus joka tässä vaiheessa koskee pääkaupunkiseutua.

Tutkimus purkaa hyvin myyttiä "autoiljoista" ja osoittaa, että vain noin 15-20% asukkaista on "piintyneitä autoilijoita", jotka eivät käytä muita kulkumuotoja. Valtaosa asukkaista on "liikenteen sekakäyttäjiä" jotka käyttävät eri kulkumuotoja kulloisenkin tarpeen ja liikenteen laatutason mukaan. Toisaalta myös joukkoliikenteen ja kevyen liikenteen "kanta-asiakas" -ryhmät ovat kohtuullisen pieniä.

Hankekortti:
http://www.jotu.fi/web/content/files...ti_KULKURI.pdf
Tutkimusraportti:
http://www.mintc.fi/oliver/upl975-Ju...%2021_2006.pdf

Tutkimus toistetaan Turun, Tampereen ja Oulun seuduilla, nimellä "Liikkujaryhmät suomalaisissa kaupungeissa",

Hankekortti:
http://www.jotu.fi/web/content/files..._KULKURIII.pdf

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> JOTU - ohjelmassa (www.jotu.fi) on ilmestynyt erittäin kiinnostava Linea Konsultit Oy:n laatima "Kulkumuotojen rinnakkaiskäyttö" - tutkimus joka tässä vaiheessa koskee pääkaupunkiseutua.


Ihan asiallinen tutkimus. Tuloksista hieman yllätti että pääradan varsi Vantaalla ja rantaradan varsi Espoossa oli vahvasti "autoilijoiden" valtakuntaa. Olisin kuvitellu että sekakäyttö olisi ollut yleisempää. Liekö johtuvan siitä että tutkittavat alueet oli rajattu vähän turhan suuriksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

Heti kannessa oleva kuva eri liikkujaryhmien painottumisesta noudattaa kumman hyvin kuntarajoja. Selvästikin HKL:n liikenne houkuttelee matkustajia. Mielestäni on jopa yllättävää, että eniten joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaita on metron liityntäliikennealueella Laajasalossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni on jopa yllättävää, että eniten joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaita on metron liityntäliikennealueella Laajasalossa.


Tuo pisti minunkin silmään. Pitääkö tulkita niin, että metron liityntäliikenne ei olekaan niin "mörkö" kuin joskus annetaan ymmärtää? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kannattaa varmaankin perehtyä tarkemmin tuloksiin. Lukuunottamatta "piintyneitä autoilijoita" mikään ryhmä ei ole "yksiruokainen" vaan eri kulkumuotoja käytetään ristiin. 

Itä-Helsingissä tuloksiin vaikuttaa varmasti se, että alueelta on heikommat kevyen liikenteen yhteydet keskustaan kuin muilta Helsingin alueilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa varmaankin perehtyä tarkemmin tuloksiin. Lukuunottamatta "piintyneitä autoilijoita" mikään ryhmä ei ole "yksiruokainen" vaan eri kulkumuotoja käytetään ristiin. 
> 
> Itä-Helsingissä tuloksiin vaikuttaa varmasti se, että alueelta on heikommat kevyen liikenteen yhteydet keskustaan kuin muilta Helsingin alueilta.


Jalan ja pyörällä suht paljon kulkevia oli kuitenkin Helsingin pohjoisnurkassakin, vaikka ei sieltäkään ole kovin lyhyt matka keskustaan, ja alueen palvelutarjonta on aika hajautettua eli etäisyydet suht pitkiä. Vaikuttaakohan maaston korkeuserot? Pohjois-Helsinki on alavaa peltoaluetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

Kulosaaren sillan ylitys ja vilkkaan Sörnäisten Rantatien reunalla pyöräily saatetaan kokea epämielyttäväksi (vaikka niiden osuus kokonaismatkasta olisikin laskutikulla mitattuna merkityksetön). 

En jaksanut/ehtinyt lukea tutkimusta. Miten siinä suhtaudutaan siihen oletukseen, että pyöräilijat ovat joukkoliikenteen paha vihollinen koska vaativat joukkoliikennepalveluja talvella, mutta siirtyvät lumen sulaessa kahdelle pyörälle (jolloin lipputulot jäävät puolelta vuodelta saamatta).

----------


## kuukanko

Itä-Helsingissä joukkoliikenne ja pyöräily eivät kilpaile niin pahasti keskenään, koska metrossa saa kuljettaa pyörää ilman lisämaksua. Koska esim. edestakainen pyöräilymatka Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan ei ole lyhyt, voi sen vaikka mennä metrolla toiseen suuntaan ja pyöräillä toiseen suuntaan. Tai sitten liityntämatkat molemmissa päissä voi pyöräillä, jos ne ovat pitkiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itä-Helsingissä joukkoliikenne ja pyöräily eivät kilpaile niin pahasti keskenään, koska metrossa saa kuljettaa pyörää ilman lisämaksua.


Tuon olin muuten kokonaan unohtanut itsekin!

Aika erikoista on se, että Laajasalo ei ole tyypillinen suurlähiö ja kerrostalojen keskittymä, vaan pientalovaltainen alue jossa pienehkö kerrostalolähiö, eli vähän samanlaista kuin etelä-Espoossa. Silti metron liityntäliikenne on pystynyt halimaan suhteessa eniten joukkoliikenneköyttäjiä kaikista vertailualueista. 

Muuta mielenkintoisaa: 




> Toisaalta, kuten kuvissa 22 ja 23 käy ilmi, aikataulut ja reitit ovat autoilijoille huomattavasti suurempi ongelma kuin kävelyetäisyys joukkoliikennepysäkille.


Eli autoilija kokee harvoin ja hitaasti mutkien kautta kulkevan joukkoliikenteen pääsyynä autoilulleen, ei pitkät etäisyydet pysäkille. 

Sitten kpl *5.3.7, asuinpaikan valinta*, käy ilmi että vannoutuneimmat  autoilijat ovat omasta aloitteestaan hakeutuneet asumaan  harvaan asutuille alueille suuriin ok-taloihin, ja että joukkoliikenteen käyttömahdollisuus ylipäänsä ei kiinnosta (Nurmijärvi-ilmiö), ja että kaikkein vähiten halutaan asua metron tai rautatien varrella, eli käytännössä kaikki ylimääräiset panostukset joukkoliikenteeseen näillä alueilla, jos niiden väestörakenne ei muutu eikä muutu tiheimmiksi, on aika turhaa. 

Kannattaa siis panostaa sinne missä potentiaalia on sekakäyttäjistä. 

Mielenkiintoisaa on, että metron tai rautatien läheisyys herättää enemmän antipatioita kuin esim kerrostalojen läheisyys kaikissa ryhmissä, johtuuko se sitten radan melusta tai muista mahdollisista haitoista kuten asemien turvattomuudesta? Mitä sille voisi tehdä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itä-Helsingissä joukkoliikenne ja pyöräily eivät kilpaile niin pahasti keskenään, koska metrossa saa kuljettaa pyörää ilman lisämaksua.


Lähes metron päivittäiskäyttäjänä en pidä pyörien kuljetusta metrossa merkittävänä matkustustapana. Ruuhka-aikoina erityisesti niitä on hyvin vähän eli tosi harvoin näkee.




> Aika erikoista on se, että Laajasalo ei ole tyypillinen suurlähiö ja kerrostalojen keskittymä, vaan pientalovaltainen alue jossa pienehkö kerrostalolähiö, eli vähän samanlaista kuin etelä-Espoossa. Silti metron liityntäliikenne on pystynyt halimaan suhteessa eniten joukkoliikenneköyttäjiä kaikista vertailualueista.


Kyllä Laajasalossa on ihan kylliksi kerrostaloasutusta, joka on vallitseva asumismuoto siellä. Alueita on vähän eri tavoin mietittynä 2 tai 3. Jollas on toki osa Laajasalon saarta ja pientaloaluetta, mutta sen asukasmäärä on vähän verrattuna Yliskylän ja keskeisen Laajasalon kerrostaloalueisiin.




> Sitten kpl *5.3.7, asuinpaikan valinta*, käy ilmi että vannoutuneimmat  autoilijat ovat omasta aloitteestaan hakeutuneet asumaan  harvaan asutuille alueille suuriin ok-taloihin, ja että joukkoliikenteen käyttömahdollisuus ylipäänsä ei kiinnosta (Nurmijärvi-ilmiö), ja että kaikkein vähiten halutaan asua metron tai rautatien varrella, eli käytännössä kaikki ylimääräiset panostukset joukkoliikenteeseen näillä alueilla, jos niiden väestörakenne ei muutu eikä muutu tiheimmiksi, on aika turhaa. 
> 
> Kannattaa siis panostaa sinne missä potentiaalia on sekakäyttäjistä.


Kuopion kaavoituspäällikkö Leo Kosonen kertoi torstain JOTU-esitelmässään asian, josta olen täysin samaa mieltä. Ja sillä linjallahan Rainerkin näyttää olevan. Ei kannata yrittää joukkoliikenteellä alueille, joilla se on käytännössä mahdotonta kaavan vuoksi. Ja näyttää myös siltä, etteivät sellaisella alueella asuvat ihmiset edes ole kiinnostuneet joukkoliikenteestä. Tietenkään ei pitäisi kaavoittaa alueita, joille ei voi viedä joukkoliikennettä. Mutta kun niin on jo tehty, ei kannata tuhlata rahaa niiden joukkoliikenteeseen. Mieluummin satsataan sinne, missä joukkoliikenteellä on edellytykset toimia. Ettei siellä tarvitse käyttää autoa joukkoliikenteen huonon laadun vuoksi.




> Mielenkiintoisaa on, että metron tai rautatien läheisyys herättää enemmän antipatioita kuin esim kerrostalojen läheisyys kaikissa ryhmissä, johtuuko se sitten radan melusta tai muista mahdollisista haitoista kuten asemien turvattomuudesta? Mitä sille voisi tehdä?


Eiköhän tätä asiaa selitä se, minkälaisia tuntemuksia herättävät metroasemat tai metromaiset juna-asemat ja vertaa niitä bussi- tai ratikkapysäkkiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän tätä asiaa selitä se, minkälaisia tuntemuksia herättävät metroasemat tai metromaiset juna-asemat ja vertaa niitä bussi- tai ratikkapysäkkiin.


Niin, mielikuvat istuvat sitkeästi aika monella. 

Itse en osaa sanoa muuta eroa kuin että kantakaupungin ja hienosto-esikaupunkien joukkoliikennepysäkit  ja asemat kulkuneuvotyypistä riippumatta ovat aina siistimpiä kuin tyypillisten nukkumalähiöiden. Niiden katoksiin ja muihin rakennelmiin ei kohdistu samassa määrin töhrimistä tai muuta ilkivaltaa, eikä niissä maleksi nuorisojengejä ja pultsareita. Jos rakentaa pikaraitiotien kauas nukkumalähiöihin, niin ei ole mitään takuuta että sen pysäkit olisivat viihtyisämpiä tai siistimpiä kuin metro- tai rautatieasemat. Göteborgin pikaraitiotielinjojen kaukaisimmat asemat ovat ymmärtääkseni melko rauhattomia ja epämiellyttäviä paikkoja. 

Helsingissä toimii vartoiinti kameravalvonnan ja liikkuvien partioiden ansiosta metrossa tehokkaammin ja puuttumiskynnys häiriköintiin lienee alempi kuin muissa liikennemuodoissa. Lisäksi metron liikenne päättyy jo klo2300 jälkeen. Olisi muuten kiinnostava tietää mitä vaikutusta näihin asioihin olisi, jos metron liikennöinti päättyisi vasta klo 2400-0100 välillä.

Miten sen junamelun kanssa oikein on, onko mitattu miten paljon metron melu häiritsee esim Herttoniemessä jossa rata kulkee asuintalojen vierestä, ja miten asukkaat suhtautuvat siihen? Olen itse asunut aikoinaan ihan rautatien vieressä, eikä se mielestäni häirinnyt (eikä se häirinnyt vanhempiani eikä naapureitammekaan). Ajankohta tosin oli 1970-80 luku ja rata oli rantarata, jonka liikenne siihen aikaan oli sähkömoottorijuna 2-3  kertaa tunnissa ja yksi dieselvetoinen pikajuna n. joka toinen tunti kumpaankin suuntaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Miten sen junamelun kanssa oikein on, onko mitattu miten paljon metron melu häiritsee esim Herttoniemessä jossa rata kulkee asuintalojen vierestä, ja miten asukkaat suhtautuvat siihen?


Täältä kantakaupungista käsin voisin kommentoida asiaa, vaikka ei liitykään juniin. Kotioveni edestä kulkee jatkuva virta busseja ja ratikoita. Kuuluu tänne sisällekin asuntoon bussin kiihdytykset ja ratikoiden kolina, mutta ei se minua haittaa. Mukava vain, että kuuluvat elämän äänet, herään aamulla siihen, jos ei kuulu ensimmäisen ratikan kolinaa.

----------


## satsie

> Täältä kantakaupungista käsin voisin kommentoida asiaa, vaikka ei liitykään juniin. Kotioveni edestä kulkee jatkuva virta busseja ja ratikoita. Kuuluu tänne sisällekin asuntoon bussin kiihdytykset ja ratikoiden kolina, mutta ei se minua haittaa. Mukava vain, että kuuluvat elämän äänet, herään aamulla siihen, jos ei kuulu ensimmäisen ratikan kolinaa.


Sullahan on kumminkin niin ohuet seinät, naapurin yskäisykin kuuluu..  :Tongue:

----------

